# Keine inneren Klassen in Applets?



## NeroX (24. Jul 2005)

Hallo!

Beim öffnen meines Applets bekomme ich folgenden Fehler.
"TT" ist eine innere(!) Klasse des Applets.
Warum gibt es bezüglich dieser Klasse einen Fehler?

In Eclipse kann ich das Applet ganz normal starten und es gibt keinen Fehler!

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


```
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Circles$TT
	at java.lang.Class.getDeclaredConstructors0(Native Method)
	at java.lang.Class.privateGetDeclaredConstructors(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.getConstructor0(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance0(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Exception in thread "Thread-59" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at sun.plugin.util.GrayBoxPainter.showLoadingError(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.showAppletException(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
```


----------



## Beni (24. Jul 2005)

Ist die Datei "Circles$1.class" (oder eine andere Zahl, falls du mehrere innere Klassen hast) auch im Applet vorhanden?


----------



## NeroX (24. Jul 2005)

Ich verstehe die Antwort nicht ganz. Ich habe keine Klassen mit einer Zahl als innere Klasse. Und ich verstehe auch nicht  ganz woher Circles$1.class kommt.  ???:L


----------



## stev.glasow (24. Jul 2005)

Circles$1.class enthält den Bytecode für die erste inneren Klasse der Klasse Circles.


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Jul 2005)

Hast du die Datei Circles$TT.class auch mit auf den Webserver geladen?


----------



## Beni (24. Jul 2005)

NeroX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich verstehe die Antwort nicht ganz. Ich habe keine Klassen mit einer Zahl als innere Klasse. Und ich verstehe auch nicht  ganz woher Circles$1.class kommt.  ???:L


Sorry, hab mich unklar ausgedrückt. Das ist eine Datei die der Compiler aus deinen *.java-Dateien generiert.

Und LeX hat recht, es ist keine 1 sondern ein TT. Sorry, eine Zahl wäre es, wenn du anonyme Klassen verwenden würdest.


----------



## NeroX (24. Jul 2005)

LOL....OMG! das ist wie die frage an der hotline...haben sie auch den stecker reingemacht?
habe die Circles$TT.class vergessen ))))

Man auf sowas komm ich dann nicht! vielen dank!


----------



## Sky (25. Jul 2005)

NeroX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> LOL....OMG! das ist wie die frage an der hotline...haben sie auch den stecker reingemacht?
> habe die Circles$TT.class vergessen ))))
> 
> Man auf sowas komm ich dann nicht! vielen dank!


Deshalb von mir mal der Tipp: Man sollte alles, was so auf .class endet einfach in ein .jar-File packen und dieses dann ausliefern.


----------

